# Butterscotch the llama... Limbo champion?



## speakmanfamily (Aug 12, 2011)

Just a story to share.
So last night we had an area set up for vaccinating the sheep, but they would NOT lead into it so we set up a food trough with grain in it in the little area, for a couple of days, so they would get used to the area. So our llama wouldn't go in and eat all the grain before the sheep did, we put a metal screen over the opening, that made it about 4x4 feet around. Attached to the feeder we put a couple metal screens with one screw in each just to keep the sheep in.

After i put the grain in, i gave some to Butterscotch too, just to be fair :happy2:

I looked out my window later, and there was butterscotch wandering around the yard. Luckily, she lead easily back to her pasture, but i am seriously BAFFLED into how she even got out! one of the screens attached to the feeder was pushed aside, (and nail bent out) but the one covering the gate remained intact. She would of had to crawl on her knees and i have no clue what she would of done with her neck...

Talk about a determined llama!


----------

